# Tha hồ ăn những thực phẩm này vào buổi tối mà chẳng lo tăng cân, da còn đẹp lên trông thấy



## thuypham (21/8/18)

*Bên cạnh việc luyện tập, bạn còn cần quan tâm đến chế độ dinh dưỡng để giảm cân an toàn và nhanh chóng. Thay vì nhịn ăn, hãy bổ sung những thực phẩm này vào thực đơn mỗi tối để cải thiện làn da và vóc dáng hiệu quả.*

Chế độ dinh dưỡng lành mạnh không chỉ giúp tăng cường sức khỏe mà còn hỗ trợ giảm cân hiệu quả nhờ tăng cường quá trình trao đổi chất. Để sở hữu vóc dáng cân đối và làn da trắng hồng rạng rỡ, bạn hãy thường xuyên bổ sung những thực phẩm bổ dưỡng vào thực đơn buổi tối.

Nhiều chị em cho rằng việc ăn tối có thể khiến mỡ thừa tích tụ, vòng eo sẽ ngày càng sồ sề. Tuy nhiên, việc nhịn ăn có thể ảnh hưởng đến cơ thể, đồng thời cản trở quá trình trao đổi chất khiến quá trình giảm cân không hiệu quả. Thay vào đó, hãy thường xuyên sử dụng những thực phẩm vừa giúp giảm cân hiệu quả vừa giúp cải thiện làn da dưới đây:

*Những thực phẩm giúp giảm cân, làm đẹp da*

*Bí đao luộc*
Bí đao luộc là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo để bạn bổ sung vào thực đơn buổi tối. Đây là món ăn chứa nhiều chất xơ, ít chất béo và calo nên giúp thanh lọc cơ thể hiệu quả. Đặc biệt, thường xuyên ăn và uống nước bí đao luộc còn giúp loại bỏ mỡ thừa nhanh chóng, cải thiện hiệu quả các vấn đề về da.

_

_
_Bí đao luộc giúp giảm cân an toàn và nhanh chóng - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​*Đu đủ*
Đây là loại quả rất giàu chất xơ, kali cùng nhiều loại vitamin như vitamin A, C…  giúp tăng cường trao đổi chất, đốt cháy mỡ thừa. Bên cạnh đó, đu đủ còn chứa hàm lượng lớn các enzyme có khả năng kích thích sự tái tạo tế bào da, giúp da luôn mịn màng và tươi trẻ bất chấp tuổi tác

Chất xơ có trong đu đủ sẽ tạo cảm giác no và giúp quá trình ăn kiêng trở nên dễ dàng hơn, từ đó hỗ trợ giảm cân hiệu quả.

*Chuối*
Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, thói quen ăn một quả chuối trước khi đi ngủ sẽ giúp giấc ngủ sâu và ngon hơn. Bên cạnh đó, loại quả này còn giàu chất xơ và chứa ít calo nên rất phù hợp để bổ sung vào chế độ ăn kiêng mỗi tối, vừa giúp giảm cân vừa giúp mang lại nhiều tác dụng tuyệt vời cho sức khỏe.

_

_
_Chuối rất giàu chất xơ và chứa ít calo nên rất phù hợp để ăn kiêng - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Cà chua*
Cà chua chứa đến 94,5% lượng nước và nhiều chất chống oxy hóa giúp hỗ trợ quá trình loại bỏ mỡ thừa, giảm eo nhanh chóng. Đây cũng là loại quả được nhiều chị em sử dụng để làm đẹp da nhờ chứa nhiều vitamin và khoáng chất. Thường xuyên ăn hoặc uống nước ép cà chua sẽ giúp bạn sở hữu làn da mịn màng và vóc dáng cân đối.

*Súp lơ xanh*
Súp lơ là thực phẩm chứa nhiều dưỡng chất mang lại những tác dụng tuyệt vời cho sức khỏe, giúp ngăn ngừa ung thư, giảm cân, làm đẹp da…  Loại rau lá xanh này chứa đến 92,1% lượng nước cùng hàm lượng chất chống oxy hóa dồi dào. Vì vậy, bạn đừng quên bổ sung súp lơ xanh vào thực đơn mỗi tối nhé!

_

_
_Súp lơ xanh giúp tăng cường trao đổi chất, giúp loại bỏ mỡ thừa - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Trên đây là những thực phẩm giúp hỗ trợ giảm cân và làm đẹp da hiệu quả, bạn có thể bổ sung vào thực đơn ăn kiêng mỗi tối.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

